# psychiatrist vs psychologist in Canada



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

hey all

can i get an appointment from a psychologist or a therapist myself or do i have to talk to my family in order for to get a referral note or somethin

my family doctor wants me to see a psychiatrist and to be honest i just want someone so i can go there and seat and be able to talk to for an hour and tell how the hell i got all these problems and health anxiety and everything that i have. He already booked an appointment for me with a psychiatrist for next month but im thinking of seeing a psychologist or therapist and im not sure if i can get an appointment myself without telling my family doctor to do it for me.

any ideas?


----------



## Deja_vu_256 (Apr 27, 2009)

you don't need your family doctor to do it, you could look one up yourself and make any appt. i dunno how it works if your under 18, then your parents might need to do it (???)... but either way u don't need a referral from your doctor...


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

Deja_vu_256 said:


> you don't need your family doctor to do it, you could look one up yourself and make any appt. i dunno how it works if your under 18, then your parents might need to do it (???)... but either way u don't need a referral from your doctor...


yea well im over 18 and i found out that i can get an appointment myself..but the problem is they charge a lot and is not covered my OHIP..so i just decided to go with a psychiatrist for now.


----------

